# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Εγκεφαλικο η κατι αλλο?

## teo24

Χαιρετω την ομορφοτερη παρεα που δυστηχως σας εχασα για αρκετο καιρο.Σημερα εβαλα ενα αρσενικο μου 2 ετων με τον αδερφο του για να πλυνω τα κλουβια και μετα που τον ξαναεβαλα στο κλουβι του παρατηρησα οτι καθεται μονοπατα και ανασηκωνεται απ την αλλη πλευρα.Δεν ειχε καποιο τσακωμο με το αλλο αλλα απ την ωρα που τα εβαλα μαζι εκανε εναν μυστηριο ηχο σαν να φοβοταν και καθοταν στην αυγοθηκη κουρνιασμενος.Και να πω οτι τρομαξε,2 χρονια ειναι μαζι με χωρισμα στο κλουβι.Εχει αλλαξει 2-3 φορες πατηθρα αλλα δεν παει για τροφη η νερο .Τι να κανω μπας και την γλιτωσει?https://youtu.be/DTPxHLZHvRM

----------


## CreCkotiels

Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω τί μπορεί να είναι μιας και δεν έχω καθόλου πείρα σε ασθένειες !
Σου παραθέτω αυτό που μπορεί να βοηθήσει τους πιο έμπειρους να βρουν το πρόβλημα !
Απάντησε σε ότι σου λέει εδώ :
*Γιατί ο χρόνος δεν είναι μόνο χρήμα.*εύχομαι να γίνει σύντομα καλά !!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Εδω το Βίντεο του Θοδωρή



 Καλώς τον Θοδωρή...Μήπως το έβγαλες απο σκιά σε ήλιο απότομα?Βγάλε φωτό την κοιλιά..το ποδι εκείνο που το πατάει και το αφήνει το έχεις ελέγξει μηπως εχει τπτ και το ενοχλεί?

----------


## teo24

Γεια σου φιλαρακο μου...Αυτο με την σκια και τον ηλιο δεν το ξανακανω γιατι εχασα ενα καναρινι ετσι σε 2 ωρες μεσα.Ειπα να μην το επιανα και το τρομαζα περισσοτερο και μου μεινει στα χερια,αλλα θα το κοιταξω τωρα.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Ναι βγάλε να δούμε μηπως εχει τπτ,μιλησα και με jk θα μπει σε λιγο...αν το δεις να μην εχει  ενέργεια δώσε του 2 σταγόνες πορτοκαλι στο στόμα

----------


## teo24

Σ'ευχαριστω φιλαρακι.Να και πιο καθαρα το τι κανει...https://youtu.be/jtJOZFNkNNM

----------


## Γιούρκας

Θοδωρή,κατα την αποψη μ εχει στρεσαριστεί υπερβολικά..εχει πάθει σοκ...αν εχεις κάποιο κλουβι μακρυα απο τα άλλα τοποθετήσω εκεί γιατι απο οτι βλέπω ειναι ενα πουλάκι διπλα του...καλύτερα ας ειναι μονο του...πάει σε άλλη πατήθρα οταν πας κοντά του η μονο αυτό κάνει?

----------


## teo24

Οταν παω κοντα απλα με κοιταει.Τωρα που εβαλα μεσα το χερι πηδηξε στα καγκελα.Ουτε θυμαμαι πως ανεβαζω και φωτο αλλα δεν προκειται να δεις και τιποτα πιο καθαρες απο αυτη του βιντεο.Εγω καλη την βλεπω με λιγο λιπος? χαμηλα,ειναι λιγο κιτρινο.Το πουλι κελαιδουσε του σκοτωμου μεχρι χθες δεν εδειχνε κατι.Σημερα εγινε οτι εγινε...https://youtu.be/TbbiyjL6F8U

----------


## jk21

ΘΟΔΩΡΗ απο οτι καταλαβα ,δεν εχει αποτομη μεταφορα στον ηλιο ... αλλιως ειναι συχνο ,το εχω δει και σε δικο μου πουλι στο παρελθον που ηρθε συντομα μεσα στην ημερα ,στα ισα του 

Πιστευω οτι και παλι φταιει η αλλαγη χωρου και κυριως αν αλλαξε διαστασεις στο κλουβι .Κατι σαν σοκ.Επισης το παθαινουν οταν αλλαζουν αποτομα υψος κλουβιου.Κατι σαν επιληψια ή εγκεφαλικο

Διελυσε σε χυμο πορτοκαλιου φρεσκου (στυψε μισο ποτηρι για να εχουμε ενα μετρο συγκρισης ) μισο φακελλακι almora απο φαρμακειο (ισως εχεις για το μωρακι σου ηδη ) .Ειναι ηλεκτρολυτες και δεξτροζη .Διελυσε εκει μεσα και πολυβιταμινη αν εχεις με βιτ Β και βιτ Ε οσο πρεπει για 100 ml νερου και δινε  απο το χυμο  0.3 ml σιγα σιγα μεχρι το βραδυ ,να πιασεις αν μπορεσεις τα 2 ml 

Να το εχεις καπου ησυχα και ζεστα 

Αν συνεχισει μεχρι αργα το βραδυ ετσι ή αυριο το πρωι ,τοτε να δωσεις αντιβιωση .Εχεις καποια ;

----------


## Γιούρκας

Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά Θοδωρή...πιστεύω οτι το λίπος σε αυτήν την περίπτωση ειναι σύμμαχος

----------


## teo24

Γεια σου ''γιατρε'' μου.Ηλιος δεν τα επιασε ουτε δευτερολεπτο Δημητρη.Πραγματικα δεν εκανα τιποτα διαφορετικο απ οτι εκανα παντα και εκει ειναι που τρελενομαι.Τα χαμε ολα μας ηρθαν και τσουβαλατα που λενε,μονο πορτοκαλι εχω Δημητρη και το κακο ειναι οτι σε 30 λεπτα φευγω για δουλεια και θα γυρισω ξημερωματα πισω.Θα πεταχτω παραδιπλα στο φαρμακειο πριν φυγω και βλεπουμε.

----------


## teo24

Τα μοναδικα που εχω σπιτι ειναι sinovite και bactrymel.Αυγο κανει να βαλω μπας και φαει κατι?

----------


## HarrisC

ΑLMORA και πολυβιταμινη οπως σουπε ο Δημητρης για πρωτο βημα. Φοβαμαι  μηπως ειναι νευρολογικο το θεμα σου ,οποτε δυσκολα θα το πιασει αντιβιωση, ισως καποια κινολονη .Κλασσικη περιπτωση παντως για να πας σ ενα καλο πτηνιατρο.Μη το χασεις απο αφυδατωση 
η ασιτια ,το πρωτο που πρεπει να δεις. Εκτος αν ειναι μονο απο τρομαγμα ,οποτε περιμενεις και παρατηρεις

----------


## teo24

Ουτε για μενα δεν εχω παει σε εφημερευων φαρμακειο.Πηρα ALMORA θα βαλω και πορτοκαλακι και θα του δωσω αλλα σε 10 λεπτα πρεπει να φυγω.Πως με παει ετσι  αυτες τις μερες,η μικρη ψηνεται στον πυρετο,εγω δουλεια ολη μερα μου την πεφτουν και τα πουλια.Μια χαρα...Γιουρκα θα σου στειλω αλλη ωρα φιλαρακο μου...

----------


## jk21

bactrimel και ισως baytril ακομα καλυτερα ,αν βρεις ,αλλα μεχρι να βρεις bactrimel αρχικα 

αλλα αφου πρωτα δωσεις πορτοκαλι και οτι αλλο απο τα αλλα μπορεσεις να δωσεις (καποιος πρεπει να δινει ομως καθε τοσο γιατι το πουλι δεν νομιζω να μπορει απο μονο του )

----------


## jk21

τοτε δωσε οσο μπορεσεις περισσοτερο και τουλαχιστον  μισο ml απο το διαλυμα με πιο πυκνο το almora

----------


## teo24

Χαρη μου εχω παει και σε ΚΑΛΟΥΣ γιατρους κατα καιρους αλλα δεν ειδα προκοπη.Εχω δωσει κατι ωραια 50ευρα...Αυριο πρωτα ο θεος να ειναι εστω και ετσι και βλεπουμε.

----------


## XRTSS

Θοδωρη παρομοιο περιστατικο αρσενικου καναρινιου ειχα επισης εγω και δεν ειδα προκοπη απο γιατρους. Εμενα τοτε εκανε και εναν θορυβο μαζι με την ιδια ακριβως  κινηση με τον δικο σου, μονο που πλαγιαζε και το κεφαλι εμενα. Πηγα σε γιατρο, μου ειπε οτι καποια βαρια λοιμωξη αναπνευστικου εβλεπε και οτι επρεπε το πουλι να φαει 2 ενεσεις απανωτες. Μην με ρωτησεις τι του εδωσε δεν θυμαμαι. Απλα θυμαμαι οτι εφαγε 2 ενεσεις καπακι και ωσπου να γυρισω στο σπιτι με το αμαξι τον χασαμε!

Το προβλημα παρουσιαστηκε μεσα σε μια μερα, το προηγουμενο βραδυ ηταν μια χαρα και το πρωι που τον ειδα καθοταν ετσι. Μεχρι το απογευμα τον χασαμε. Να εφταιγαν οι ενεσεις; Ισως... Να ηταν μη αναστρεψιμο τι να πω.

Δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω, μακαρι ο δικος σου να βελτιωθει και παει μια χαρα.

----------


## nikolaslo

Ευχομαι να γινει γρηγορα καλα το πουλακι σου.



 :Sign0006:  δηλαδη δεν πρεπει να τα χτυπαει καθολου ο ηλιος;

----------


## jk21

Νικο μιλαμε για αποτομη αλλαγη απο εσωτερικο χωρο ,σε εντονη ηλιοφανεια .Δεν ειναι δεδομενο οτι θα συμβει ,αλλα μου εχει συμβει και εχω αρκετες αναφορες και απο αλλους .Σιγουρα δεν παθανε το ιδιο , ολα τα πουλια που βγηκαν καποια στιγμη στον ηλιο

----------


## teo24

Καλημερα.Μεχρι τις 10 το βραδυ που μιλουσα με το σπιτι το πουλακι δεν ειχε αλλαξει συμπεριφορα,ειδα που  εβρεχε κιολας  και ειχε και ψυχρα και τους ειπα να παρουν μεσα το κλουβι και να το σκεπασει απο μπροστα να μην ενοχλειτε.Του ειχα δωσει και το πορτοκαλι με το  almora  2 φορες και του εβαλα και στην ποτιστρα μπας και...του εβαλα και τροφη σε ανοιχτη εσωτερικη ταιστρα γιατι εβλεπα οτι λογο ασταθειας δεν μπορουσε να βαλει στις αλλες μεσα το κεφαλι.Μεχρι τις 3 η ωρα που σηκωθηκε η γυναικα να δει την μικρη για πυρετο λεει οτι κουνιοταν ακομα το πουλι.Εγω γυρισα 4.30 και μεχρι τωρα ειναι ακουνητο,παταει σταθερα και τα 2 ποδια στο κλαδι αλλα περιμενω να κουνηθει απο μονο για να το δω.ανοιξα παραθυρα να μπει φως κι οταν θελει ας κανει κινηση,δεν θελω να τρομαξω.Πιστευω πως παμε καλυτερα.

Οσο για τον ηλιο,περυσι εχασα τον πατερα του απο ηλιο.Εβαλα το κλουβι πανω στο τραπεζι εβγαλα ταιστρες ποτιστρες για πλυσιμο και αυτος καθοταν στον πατο,ξαφνικα αρχισε να κανει εναι ψιλο τσιριγμα οτι μου εκανε και ο χθεσινος και μετα αρχισε να παραπαταει,αμεσως τον εβαλα μεσα στο σπιτι,σε μιση ωρα εβγαζε απ το ραμφος  σαλια  και καμια ωρα μετα εβγαλε και λιγο αιμα και τον εχασα.Αν θυμασαι Δημητρη ειχαμε μιλησει στο τηλεφωνο γι'αυτο. Και τα πουλια και τα πιανει για λιγο ηλιος αλλα και αυτο που εκανα τωρα και τοτε τα κανω συνεχεια...

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη ευχομαι να παει καλυτερα .Το ιστορικο του πατερα του ,ισως δειχνει προδιαθεση για εγκεφαλικο .Αυτο οπως το περιγραφεις (ενα απο τα αρκετα παρομοια που ειπα οτι θυμαμαι ... χωρις πια να θυμαμαι παντα τους κατοχους )δειχνει εγκεφαλικη αιμοραγια .Δυστυχως η περιπτωση εγκεφαλικου με αιμοραγια ,που εχει αντιθετη αντιμετωπιση (οσο βεβαια μπορει να αντιμετωπιστει ... ) σε σχεση με εγκεφαλικο χωρις αιμοραγια ,αλλα με φραγη αγγειου απο θρομβο ,δεν μας διευκολυνει ουτε να ρισκαρουμε μπακαλιστικη πτηνιατρικη με βιταμινη Κ και χαπακι που εμποδιζει την πηξη του αιματος αντιστοιχα (ακετυλοσαλικυλικο οξυ ).

Ας ξυπνησει και βλεπουμε .Με προβληματιζει η χρηση bactrimel γιατι η σουλφαμεθοξαζολη του σαν ειδος σουλφοναμιδης ,αυξανει την ευαισθησια στην αιμοραγια ....

----------


## teo24

αυτη ειναι η σταση του απ το πρωι και εχει κλειστα ματια.ανα με καταλαβει τιναζει τα πουπουλα κανει κανα κουνημα αλλα μετα παλι ετσι.Να το εβγαζα εξω μπας και παρει τα πανω του?https://youtu.be/vsTNBaksBis

----------


## stefos

Πάντως σταμάτησε να κάνει το τίναγμα και νομιζω οτι είναι θετικό!

----------


## teo24

Απ το πρωι που το επιασα να του δωσω almora ειναι στον πατο και εκανε κανα 2 περατζαδες,κυριως ομως καθεται με κλειστα τα ματια.Του εβαλα στον πατο μπροκολο,λιγο αυγο και νερο μηπως φαει αλλα οσο ημουνα σπιτι δεν εφαγε κατι.Πριν λιγο γυρισα και του εκανα λιγο κροκο χυλο με πορτοκαλι και almora και τσιμπησε πολυ λιγο.Επισης παρατηρησα το δεξι του ματι οτι ειναι μισοκλειστο και σαν να ειναι υγρο.αν το βαλω σε κλαδι δεν καθεται και πεταει απο καγκελο σε καγκελο,αν παει να πεταξει σε πατηθρα φευγει κατω.Στον πατο ομως περπαταει.Να μην βλεπει απ το ενα ματι και να αποπροσανατολιζεται?Το κακο ειναι οτι στις 6 το πρωι παλι θα φυγω....και θα ερθω μεσημερι.

----------


## jk21

Υπαρχει περιπτωση εγκεφαλικου που ισως του εχει περιορισει την οραση .Αλλα τον κινδυνο θανατου δειχνει να τον εχει ξεφυγει 

Να δωσεις πολυβιταμινη στο νερο και αν δεν εχεις παρε betrimine σιροπι απο φαρμακειο εστω για βιτ Β 



Betrimine βιταμίνες Β

----------


## teo24

Καλησπερα στην παρεα.Τωρα γυρισα απ τις 6 το πρωι και μπορω να πω οτι αφου το ειδα ζωντανο χαρηκα λιγο.Του ειχα βαλει multi vit σε νερο στον πατο,αυγο και αχλαδι ακριβως μπροστα του μπας και... και βλεπω οτι τσιμπησε κατι πολυ λιγο.Αυτο που αλλαξε ειναι το ματι του,πλεον εκλεισε τελειως και σαν να ειναι λιγο υγρο απ εξω.Να του βαλω κανα tobrex?

----------


## jk21

Βαλε αν και φοβαμαι οτι απλα εχει χασει την οραση του

----------


## teo24

κι αν την εχει χασει δηλαδη θα παραμεινει κλειστο?Ελεγα τουλαχιστον να μην ηταν ετσι.

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να ξερω Θοδωρη ...

----------


## Θοδωρής

Σε Δικια μου περιπτωση εσωσα πουλι σε πολυ χειρότερη κατασταση με konakion (βιταμινη Κ)
σταματα την αιμοραγια σε περιπτωση εγκεφαλικου και μαλιστα το πουλι την επομενη χρονια ζευγαρωσε κανονικα

*Νευρικό πρόβλημα--επιληψία - εγκεφαλικό*

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη οπως ειχα γραψει εκει ,υπηρχαν σημαδια αιμοραγιας .Αν ηταν εγκεφαλικο απο θρομβο ,θα ηθελε αλλο φαρμακο αντισυγκολλητικο των αιμοπεταλιων .... και παλι θα ενεργουσαμε στην τυχη .Μακαρι τα εγκεφαλικα να ξεπερνιοταν ολα ετσι

----------


## Θοδωρής

Στην τυχη δε θα πει τιποτα.
Απλα σκεφτικα οτι δυο τρεις σταγονες βιταμινης Κ δεν θα εκανε κακο.
Εμενα αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχε σημαδι μελανο πανω απο το ενα ματι του.
Δεν μπορω να πω οτι ηταν εγκεφαλικο ή κατι αλλο  με απολυτη σιγουρια αλλα
θες απο την βιταμινη Κ, θες απο μονο του θες απο τυχη 1000% επανηλθε

----------


## jk21

αν ομως η βιταμινη Κ δοθει σε πουλι που εχει μικρο θρομβο στον εγκεφαλο αλλα περνα ακομα αιμα ,απλα αμεσως μετα θα βουλωσει εντελως απο επιπλεον πηξιμο ...

----------


## Θοδωρής

50-50 δηλαδη.
Αν χειροτέρευε η κατασταση του εγω θα του εδινα, αν οχι θα το αφηνα μηπως συνελθει μονο του.
Ρισκο ειναι οπως ηταν σε εμενα απλα το δικο μου ηταν σε αθλια κατασταση, δεν μπορουσε να σταθει καθολου στα ποδια του και
ο τροπος που πηγαινε δεξια και αριστερα το εκανε να χτυπα το κεφαλι του στα καγκελα και κρεμουσε το κεφαλι προς τα κατω
και δεν μπορουσε ουτε να το σηκωσει , ουτε να φαει , ουτε να πιει νερο οποτε δεν ειχα πολλες επιλογες  και του
εδωσα στο στομα καποιες σταγωνες (δυο-τρεις δεν θυμαμε καλα) και μετα απο λιγη ωρα αρχησε να σινερχετε.
Το ξαναλεω μπορει να ηταν απο καθαρη τυχη

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη μαλλον δεν επανηλθε τυχαια και ειχε επιδραση οτι εδωσες 

Αν δεν εχουμε σημαδια (εσενα καπου υπηρχαν ιχνη αιμοραγιας ) για αιμοραγια ή θρομβωση (το δευτερο δυσκολο να διαπιστωθει ) ειμαστε 50-50 

και μονο σε απελπιδα προσπαθεια ρισκαρουε ή με βιτ Κ ή με παιδικη ασπιρινη (μικρο κομματι της στο νερο ) αντιστοιχα (η ουσια της ασπιρινης εχει αντισυσσωματικες ιδιοτητες στα αιμοπεταλια ,αλλα σε αιμοραγια ειναι αιτια επιδεινωσης ..... )

----------


## teo24

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα να χουμε.Δεν μπορουσα να γραψω το ΣΚ γιατι η μικρη μου ανοιξε τερμα μεχρι κατω την οθονη του laptop και εστασε τον μεντεσε απ την βαση,αλλα τωρα το κολλησα κι ολα καλα.Το πουλακι ειναι πολυ καλυτερα με μονο προβλημα το ματι που δεν ανοιξε.Του εβαλα 3 φορες tobrex αλοιφη αλλα δεν αλλαξε κατι.Ετρωγε απ τα φρουτα που του εβαζα τις πρωτες μερες,μετα αρχισε το αυγο και το νερο με τις βιταμινες και εχθες ειδα οτι πηγε μονο στους σπορους.Κυριως κατω την περναει την μερα αλλα το βραδυ ανεβαινει στο κλαδι του.Τον ακουσα να κανει και κατι τσιου τσιου οποτε καλα παμε.Παιδια για ακομα μια φορα σας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για την βοηθεια σας...

----------


## jk21

Σημαδια εγκεφαλικου που μαλλον πειραξανε το οπτικο νευρο ή τους μυες της περιοχης 

αν βλεπεις κλεισιμο του ματιου με παραλληλη υπαρξη κολλωδους τσιμπλας ,να συνεχισεις καθε μερα την εφαρμογη αλοιφης και αν στην πορεια φαινεται οχι απλα κλειστο αλλα σαν κολλημενο ,θα βαλεις στο δερμα που το κλεινει ,ελαχιστη βαζελινη

----------


## kwstas.m

τεο εχο και εγο το ιδιο προβλιμα με σενα σε ενα αρσενικο καναρινι που μου εχει μινι το πηγα σε 4 κτινιατρους και οι 4 μου ειπαν δεν θα ζισει πανο απο μινα εχουν περασι 6 μηνες και δοξα το θεο ζει ακομα και του εδινα σηνεχεια ζοχο μηλο και αυγο και τορα 3-4 φορες τιν μερα κελαειδαει σου ευχομε να ξαναγινει οπος ειταν και να σινεχισει να κανει απογονους

----------


## HarrisC

Τεο ,βλεπει κανονικα το πουλακι?? Baytril αντιβιωση μπορεις να βρεις??

----------


## teo24

Καλημερα.Τελικα το πουλακι χθες ανοιξε και το αλλο ματι.Απο προχθες φαινοταν οτι ειχε ανοιξει ισα ισα αλλα χθες το απογευμα το ειδα κανονικο το ματι του και πλεον η κινησεις του και τα πεταρισματα του στα κλαδια ειναι οπως παλια.Αυτο με κανει να πιστευω πως βλεπει κανονικα πλεον.

----------


## jk21

πολυ ευχαριστο ! ευχομαι πληρη και οριστικη ιαση !!!!

----------


## teo24

Επανερχομαι παλι με το ιδιο προβλημα.Εχθες μολις εβγαλα το κλουβι απ την ραφιερα και το ακουμπησα διπλα στο τραπεζι αρχισε παλι να κανει περιεργο ηχο,εχασε την ισοσοροποια του και επεσε κατω.Εκανε παλι αυτα τα τικ και το τιναγμα του ποδιου και δεν στεκοταν.Βεβαια η κατασταση του ηταν πολυ καλυτερη απ την προηγουμενη φορα.Του εδωσα νερο με almora μιας και ειχε και πολυ ζεστη μην εσκαγε απ την διψα και λιγο αυγο λιωμενο.Εφυγα γυρω στις 8 το βραδυ για δουλεια κι ενω το εβλεπα πιο καλα στις 4 το πρωι που γυρισα το βρηκα πεθαμενο.Κριμα.....

----------


## ninos

Κρίμα Θοδωρή.  Εάν θέλεις ένα νέο πουλάκι να καλύψει το « κενό», με μεγάλη μου χαρά να σου προσφέρω ενα

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη λυπαμαι .Δυστυχως η οποια μετακινηση μαλλον του δημιουργουσε ανεξηγητα ευκολα ,καποιο σοκ ...

----------


## teo24

Στελαρα φιλε μου σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για την προσφορα σου αλλα εχω κι αλλα 7 ακομα.Αν ξαναπαρω πουλι θα ειναι απ τ'αλλα σου,ξερεις εσυ.Πραγματικα ομως με παραξενεψε αυτο το πουλι γιατι το ειχα 3 χρονια απο δικη μου γεννα και ποτε δεν εδειξε καποιο προβλημα με την μετακινηση η το πλυσιμο.Πιο παλια επλενα το κλουβι με το ιδιο το πουλι μεσα.

----------

